
3 Ways to Learn the Build System Behind Android Studio - pritianka
https://gradle.org/blog/learning-android-gradle-roundup/
======
vorg
Does the advertised book give examples of using Kotlin, as well as Apache
Groovy, with Gradle and Android Studio? If not, then it's out of date very
soon when Gradle 3 is released.

